# Recommend me a Wax for my........



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

FAO All Newbies

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14504

:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It wont work


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Told ya 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41153

People are too lazy to search


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

"Search" is my best friend on here  :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Told ya
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41153
> 
> People are too lazy to search


Your medal is in the post


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

What are we searching for? LOL


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

streaky said:


> What are we searching for? LOL


Most of us are searching for 'The Holy Grail' (an optically perfect shine) and IMO Zaino comes closest :thumb:


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> Most of us are searching for 'The Holy Grail' (an optically perfect shine) and IMO Zaino comes closest :thumb:


I have to agree.


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

I've spent a fair amount of time searching for the best products for my Saab,but alas, there are no Saab 93's in the section, dare i ask what polish i should use. To date i'm kitted up with AG stuff, but i haven't waxed it yet as i can't find/ i don't know what to use.

Stands back and waits for the barrage :doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mate pop your questions in the help section as I am sure you will get a better response:thumb:


----------

